# Gemma (parrotlet) laying again



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

So I have put in a call to the vet to inquire about something like Lupron for Gemma. It seems like she just won't stop and I am hoping maybe something like this can break the cycle long enough to get her mind off of it. It is pretty obvious that is all she thinks about. She is extremely nesty, bitey, territorial, and hand to handle at all when she is in this mode. She sits in her food dish all day long and so I am DESPERATE to find a food dish that she can't kick the seeds out of OR sit in. The Tweeky cleans pictured below don't fit on her cage so it is happily in use by the budgies now.  Nice but doesn't solve my problem, sigh.

When she is out she looks for a corner and the hides there. I have changed her diet, limited her daylight, taken her to the vet (she was put on antibiotic and antifungal as a precaution almost because at the time the vet wasn't sure it was hormonal even tho I was 90% sure it was so I was right-parasite test came back negative as well), started covering her at night, I have switched her cage, had her sleep in a different cage at night....nothing works. So far she hasn't had any problems (Thank God) laying the eggs and I am not sure at what point it will become dangerous to her health. She laid 2 eggs in October and in the past few days she has laid 3 eggs.

Any insight would be appreciated but I also just wanted to vent and have you all cross your fingers that when the vet calls me, something good will come of it. I am afraid to ask, but does this mean she will most likely be a chronic egg layer or can she just lay because she is going through puberty but then have it become rarer later on? Has anyone had a bird that laid eggs in their first year that later on in life did not lay?

The first 2 laid a few days ago:


My dads English budgies that I have officially claimed lol (Darby & Churchill) just because they're cute:


The Tweeky clean food dish that has been passed to the budgies:


Gemma being adorable for a few seconds--I just want her to be okay:


Another adorable moment that I was able to capture before she went back into nesty mode:


Thanks for reading, I will keep you updated.


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

*Best way to break a bird of laying is to let them sit on them until they are done sitting on them. Don't take them away, let her do what she's going to do, and she'll stop laying.*

And I have to say, those eggs look HUGE compared to my budgie eggs.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

JWKnight said:


> *Best way to break a bird of laying is to let them sit on them until they are done sitting on them. Don't take them away, let her do what she's going to do, and she'll stop laying.*
> 
> And I have to say, those eggs look HUGE compared to my budgie eggs.


For size comparison, here is another pic. This is a standard water bottle lid next to one of the eggs. Based on advice I was given from Lindsey and others last time this happened, I have been removing the eggs.


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

I love parrotlets so much!
She's so cute!


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

*If they continue to lay eggs, after you remove them.. then if you leave them in, and let her take them to full term, she'll give up on them, then you can take them out. Or if you replace them with marbles and let her sit on the marbles till she is done, she'll stop laying for a while anyway.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Amber,

I'm so glad to hear you are checking with your Avian Vet with regard to a Lupron injection for Gemma.

I believe it may well be your best option for Gemma in the long run.

Please let us know how things progress after you speak with the vet about it.

:hug:*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

I am concerned about the shot. I have an appointment on Monday but researching it, it may seem to soon for the risk to be worth it. I know some one whose healthy parrotlet died just from an injection .... It scares me. The eggs seem healthy and she isn't having trouble passing them. Last time I took the eggs away this time I am letting her keep them to see if that changes anything.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Amber,

I fully understand your concern and am glad you are doing all the research you can before making your decision :hug:

Please let us know how things progress. Sending lots of good thoughts your way.*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

For now after research and considering gemma is laying healthly i have decided to try letting her keep the eggs (5 right now but i put holes in them) to see if she gets it out of her system. In October i took them away and 2.5 mths later she laying again. If shes unhealthy or something changes, ill reconsider.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I hope this works out and Gemma will stop laying after this round, Amber.

Since you've reached a decision on how to handle things for now, I'm going ahead and closing your thread. *


----------

